
Counter Service Tipping: Who Gives? - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/15/travel/ipad-tipping-gratuity.html
======
tipalink
I'm all for it, as long as the options are reasonable, which means the lowest
option should be 10%. It's annoying when the lowest option is configured to
something like 18%. Generally, I'll tip 10% on to-go orders, 15% on counter
service, and 20% for table service. Sometimes I feel charitable and tip $1 on
a $3.50 coffee. Tipping helps subsidize low wages and I think it should be
more adopted on the Internet (see my handle dot com).

------
5555624
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20987429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20987429)

